# Did a herm sneak in?



## Daxtell (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm my first grow, there were mistakes.  Now, in the final week, I see what looks like a few seeds among a lot of buds.

I did not spot any males, and kept a close watch.  Is this what herms caused seeds looks like?  I had a spill that caused some damage to the plant.  Since it was only two buds with possible seeds, it's something I have never seen, so I ask.


----------



## Lesso (Mar 14, 2020)

Probably a hermie in there.


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 14, 2020)

Thanks for the second opinion.  The issues I had were reported to sometimes cause herming, e.g. pH and light leaking in throughout light schedules off, along with simple first grow fubars.I

Because it seems limited to one plant that rested among others, I am going with the guess that I am not getting a bunch of seeds in my other plants, that the herm didn't fertilize all the plants via a male flower, but flipped a girl into a seed bearer.  Is this possible?  I obviously need to do some reading.

Thanks again


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 14, 2020)

You most likely have male flowers hidden inside the buds somewhere.  There is no "immaculate conception" in cannabis.  Your girl was exposed to pollen.  When you harvest, I anticipate that you will find a lot more seeds.   Was this bagseed?


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 14, 2020)

It was a feminised seed from Nirvana.  I watched but must have missed one.  The other of the pair grown at the same time and location was 100% bud.  I see what looks like 3 seeds in the plant in question.  It was stressed several times and ways in my first grow, as was its partner.

In the other clones of these two plants, I don't see any 'gentleman parts', nor did I spot any yellow. There is a lot of white trichromes on trim and buds.  There is no Thai listed in any of its heritage but Cambodian is.  ???

In the final week or two before harvest, it is whatever it is.  I want to collect any resulting bagseeds now.  Sometimes in the wild, seeds grow almost like weeds.  Dax Hempseed has a ring to it.

Thank you for confirming. THG.

edit add.  On a second look, they may all be preggers.  I don't know what seed pods look like.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 14, 2020)

If you are not familiar with what to look for, you may miss the ‘naners’. My son flowered out a plant I have had hermie issues with and kept telling me he saw no male flowers. When I helped him trim, I pointed out a bunch and there are seeds a plenty unfortunately. The other plant in his tent though looks like it did not get pollinated so you may have been lucky as well.


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 14, 2020)

In my first try, years ago, I saw bananas that became yellow flowers.  Naners are aptly named. This pair, I let it go jungle, which may be where some slipped by, but when I trimmed out the shade trees, still didn't see any naners.  It was supposed to be a sparse sativa but grew like an indica.  I liked that part that I thought was a fortunate phenotype.

I dissected one bud and it looked like a very undeveloped seed started.

THG is correct.


----------

